# The pee is sharp with 6 cups of sugar.



## crabjoe (Oct 22, 2019)

My SP is now 5 weeks old and done. I back sweetened with 6 cups of sugar. Let it sit for a few days and did a taste test.

Its sweet enough, but there's a sharp taste of alcohol. It could use a bit more lemon flavor too.

How does one rectify the sharpness? Is it a matter of aging it and or should I try adding more sugar? Maybe something else?

Thanks


----------



## salcoco (Oct 22, 2019)

hope you added sorbate. but do more bench trials taking sample of SP to add more sugar. once correct calculate amount for main batch. you can let SP age for about a month before doing more additions. it will change.


----------



## crabjoe (Oct 23, 2019)

salcoco said:


> hope you added sorbate. but do more bench trials taking sample of SP to add more sugar. once correct calculate amount for main batch. you can let SP age for about a month before doing more additions. it will change.



Why was using samples just over my head? For whatever reason, I was think I had to do the whole carboy at once and I was afraid I it would end up to sweet.

Thanks for setting me straight...


----------



## crabjoe (Oct 23, 2019)

I can't wine!

I upped the sugar to 1.010 (was 1.008) and now I have a after taste of what seems like sulfur. 

Might stirring with some copper wire fix this?


----------



## M38A1 (Nov 4, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> I can't wine!
> 
> I upped the sugar to 1.010 (was 1.008) and now I have a after taste of what seems like sulfur.
> 
> Might stirring with some copper wire fix this?



My first batch sort of tasted like that, maybe even a metallic taste. Curious as to what yeast you used....


----------



## crabjoe (Nov 4, 2019)

M38A1 said:


> My first batch sort of tasted like that, maybe even a metallic taste. Curious as to what yeast you used....



I had used Red Star Premier blanc.


----------



## M38A1 (Nov 6, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> I had used Red Star Premier blanc.



I used 1118 so we can probably rule the yeast out. Still, I do wonder what caused it.


----------



## crabjoe (Jan 6, 2020)

FYI to anyone interested.. By December, the sharpness was gone and I've found 6 cups too much sugar..

Still, those that tried it said they loved it and said to not change a thing.. well except a few people that agreed with me that it was a bit too sweet.


----------



## fsa46 (Jan 10, 2020)

crabjoe said:


> FYI to anyone interested.. By December, the sharpness was gone and I've found 6 cups too much sugar..
> 
> Still, those that tried it said they loved it and said to not change a thing.. well except a few people that agreed with me that it was a bit too sweet.




It's tough to do anything just by taste if you want to be consistent. Using a hydrometer is a MUST if you want to duplicate what you like.

I make mine with a SG of 1.01 and 1.018 - 1.02 for those that like it a little sweeter. Using an hydrometer allows us to achieve this goal every time without guessing how much sugar to add. JMHO


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jan 11, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> Using a hydrometer is a MUST if you want to duplicate what you like.



And I'd also add that measuring/controlling the TA is necessary to be sure to achieve the same sweet/sour ratio you want. I use the ratio of grams/L sugar to grams/L acid as a starting mark for further fine tuning.


----------

